# The Ashes - Pubs?



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Know there are plenty pubs showing it (its on Showtime) but anyone recommend pubs showing The Ashes where there is a bit of atmosphere and people actually watching it rather than just on in the background?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was down at the underground in habtoor grand on thursday, they were watching it there - only problem was the ones making all the noise were the aussies!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> only problem was the ones making all the noise were the aussies!


Think they me be a bit quietier at the moment


----------

